# Can anyone help me install Lumia Selfie App on Windows Phone 10 Preview?



## deathbearer (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm trying to install Lumia Selfie.xap file through file explorer in the phone, have also enabled developer mode.
But it throws up this message: 


> Can't install app There's a problem with this app. Check the package, or contact the person who gave it to you

Click to collapse



Lumia Icon running WP10 Preview build 10512.


----------



## kwanice (Sep 12, 2015)

deathbearer said:


> I'm trying to install Lumia Selfie.xap file through file explorer in the phone, have also enabled developer mode.
> But it throws up this message:
> 
> 
> Lumia Icon running WP10 Preview build 10512.

Click to collapse



can u share u xap ?

thanks


----------



## deathbearer (Sep 12, 2015)

kwanice said:


> can u share u xap ?
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



you can download it from here


----------



## MrCego (Sep 13, 2015)

It isn't supported in Windows 10 Mobile.


----------



## MrBlubke (Sep 28, 2015)

MrCego said:


> It isn't supported in Windows 10 Mobile.

Click to collapse



is there a way to remove the app, and keep it off the phone, it seems the store keeps wanting to install/update the app and keeps failing error 0x80070057
but haven't found a way to prevent it from installing yet. either..

##edit##
nevermind, I for now successfully uninstalled Lumia Selfie
######


----------



## kwanice (Sep 28, 2015)

deathbearer said:


> you can download it from here

Click to collapse



impossible to deploy on w10m...
Error - End of central directory record could not be found


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 28, 2015)

You cant deploy a store app.


----------



## kwanice (Sep 28, 2015)

augustinionut said:


> You cant deploy a store app.

Click to collapse



oh ok...
so its useless to download xap ...
thanks


----------



## djtonka (Sep 29, 2015)

Check my topic later on today I will upload LS to install


----------



## maruf8 (May 9, 2017)

djtonka said:


> Check my topic later on today I will upload LS to install

Click to collapse



Where is that Lumia Selfie XAP? I need it


----------



## dxdy (May 9, 2017)

maruf8 said:


> Where is that Lumia Selfie XAP? I need it

Click to collapse



check library in store if you already installed app before... or wait to someone post appx file


----------



## maruf8 (May 9, 2017)

dxdy said:


> check library in store if you already installed app before... or wait to someone post appx file

Click to collapse



Waiting for its appx/xap


----------



## dxdy (May 9, 2017)

here extracted files if anyone want make appx file (cant do this because next few days computer with SDK not available  )


----------

